# antibiotics after a d&c? & a sore tailbone!



## junewedding02 (Feb 20, 2008)

hello ladies -

first off let me say thanks to those of you who post in this forum - it was an encouragement to me as I was deciding to have a d&c or not.

basic story - i had a 'blighted ovum' pregnancy - no heartbeat, droping hcg levels, cramping - but no bleeding - so i had a d&c yesterday - at about 10.5 weeks









I was really scared to to have it - but it went really well - i had a minimal amount of anesthesia (I am still nursing my almost 2 year old) and hardly no bleeding even now.

my 1. question is - my dr gave me some abx to take for a week - but i really dont' want to take them! even the recovery nurse said some dr's do abx and some don't - so I am thinking I don't really think I need them. did anyone else take abx after a d&c???

2. my tailbone is SUPER sore! i don't know what would've happened to make it sore - but it woke me up last night! and i can't sit straight on it. just wondering if anyone else had a similar experience.

thanks!


----------



## purplelilacs (Aug 14, 2004)

I have several different d&c's all under different OBs and have never been prescribed antibiotics.

No clue about the sore tailbone either. That has never happened in regards to a D&C. You didn't fall or bump into something?

Hope you feel better soon and are able to recover emotionally quickly also.


----------



## teeg1973 (Oct 15, 2008)

So sorry for your loss









I have had 4 d and c's....I was prescribed antiobiotics for one of them (maybe 2), but not the last two that I have had.

I have never had a sore tale bone, but I have had some other strange pains this time around...who knows!

Hope you are doing well....

Tracy


----------



## junewedding02 (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks ladies -i might not take the abx.

and the sore tailbone - i forgot they gave me a 'cervical block' anesthesia - so that might account for the soreness down there.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## haydensmom06 (May 8, 2007)

No advice on the abx, but I just wanted to say that I had a "natural" m/c and my tailbone is sore, too. I had that with each of my kids, but I definitely didn't expect it after a m/c. Hugs to you.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

Antibiotics--I was perscribed them and I am taking them. Given the amount of tissue that had to be removed and the length of time I was carrying a non-viable baby







, and the fact that hospitals are places where germs thrive, I'm not taking any risks. I don't get infections easily, but when I do, they are horrid, and abx are lifesavers on those rare occasions. The perscription is only for 5 days, so I'm not worried that it's going to ruin my body in that amount of time.

Tailbone--maybe the position you were in in the hospital bed? When I came home my lower back was killing me. I think likely because I spent quite a few hours in really uncomfortable hospital beds.


----------

